# BMW M240i reliability and issues



## firenation1254 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi, I'm currently shopping around for a m240i xdrive, I'm new to bmws, so I've heard all the stories of high maintenance and major problems. I've found a few cpo's which I decided would be the best option for me to get. I'm just concerned about long term, I know that these cars are fairly new so there aren't high mileage ones (75k+) out there (at least that I know of) but is it reasonable to expect one to "go the distance". I'm a guy that kinda likes to keep his cars and gradually add different mod's, I know a lot of people get bmw's and sell them within 4-5 years and move on, but I'm not that type of person. I know the M240i's have the B58 in them, which I've heard is also in the mk5 Supras, I've heard mostly good things about the B58 and I guess since Toyota's using them they gotta be at least reasonably reliable lol. If anyone can shed light on any problems they've heard of or had that would be great, or if the car is "bulletproof" can you explain why you think so/know so. Any advice is helpful, thank you!
*side note* I've always been a Japanese guy, currently have an r32 gtr so a bmw would be a big jump lol.


----------

